# Trail-Lite Bantam Garage Model



## rckkrk (Nov 8, 2001)

Hello,

I'm interested in any info regarding the Trail-Lite Bantam Garage Model.  I've seen the web-site and saw a few postings regarding this trailer but I haven't actually seen it.  Sounds like a great idea.  Tows easy and fits in the garage.

Does anyone have any experience with this particular model or know anyone who does?  I'd be interested in any comments.

Thanks...Bob


----------



## treeohtree (Nov 9, 2001)

Trail-Lite Bantam Garage Model

I hadn't heard of this one, but would be interested in looking at it, as I'm seriously considering a Casita or other such mobileminihut.  What is the web site &/or mfg's contact info?


----------



## rckkrk (Nov 9, 2001)

Trail-Lite Bantam Garage Model

The web site for Trail-Lite is http://www.trail-lite.com/.  Check it out.  

What about the sites for the models you mentioned?

Thanks...


----------



## treeohtree (Nov 10, 2001)

Trail-Lite Bantam Garage Model

Tnx for the web site,,, as i said, I'm serious on the Casita, tho I haven't made a commitment yet.  If you want to look at it try    www.casitatraveltrailers.com   or go with a toll free  1-800-442-9986  I already have my tow vehicle Dodge Dakota, which is way more than enough for a minimobilehut, I'm fixin' to get the trailer in Jan '02.


----------



## Kim Bodley (Aug 16, 2002)

Trail-Lite Bantam Garage Model

Actually saw one of the garage model Bantams at a dealer that was prepping it for delivery to a customer.  Look like it would easily fit into a garage, but I have to say that it seemed a little cramped inside.  Have you seen one yet?


----------

